# fee schedule reprieve?



## slrollings (Dec 24, 2009)

I recently received the following information, but am having a hard time finding documentation verifying it. Can anyone help?

The 2010 Medicare fee schedule is out there but congress has granted to 2 month reprieve from the 21.2 negative update that was set to occur with the new fee schedule. It appears Medicare will be using the 2010 RVUs with the 2009 conversion factor for services furnished on or after January 1, 2010, at least until Congress enacts a permanent solution for 2010 or the 2 month reprieve expires.

TIA, Susan


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 28, 2009)

See:  http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h111-3326

Sec. 1011. (a) In General- Section 1848(d) of the Social Security Act (42 U.S.C. 1395w-4(d)) is amended by adding at the end the following new paragraph:

‘(10) UPDATE FOR PORTION OF 2010-

‘(A) IN GENERAL- Subject to paragraphs (7)(B), (8)(B), and (9)(B), in lieu of the update to the single conversion factor established in paragraph (1)(C) that would otherwise apply for 2010 for the period beginning on January 1, 2010, and ending on February 28, 2010, the update to the single conversion factor shall be 0 percent for 2010.


----------



## slrollings (Dec 28, 2009)

Got it. Thanks so much!


----------



## slrollings (Feb 24, 2010)

*3/1/10 fee schedule updates?*

I haven't heard anymore about the fee schedule updates as of March 1, 2010. I checked the Medicare website and there's no mention of any changes. Does anyone know if they are going to extend the reprieve?
TIA-
Susan


----------



## Dani_k_83 (Mar 1, 2010)

As of yet, we have not heard any confirmed news reports from CMS, although we have received many emails stating that we are to hold claims from 3/1/10 to 3/10/10. But again, this hasn't been confirmed that we have been able to find.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 1, 2010)

I've heard the same but can't find an authoritative  source...


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 1, 2010)

My local carrier has this posted on their website:

Information Regarding the Holding of Claims for Services Paid Under the 2010 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule (MPFS)

The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) is working with Congress, health care providers, and the beneficiary community to avoid disruption in the delivery of health care services and payment of claims for physicians, non-physician practitioners, and other providers of services paid under the Medicare physician fee schedule. As you are aware, the Department of Defense Appropriations Act of 2010 provided a zero percent (0%) update to the 2010 MPFS effective for dates of service January 1, 2010, through February 28, 2010.

We believe Congress is working to avoid the negative update that will take effect March 1. Consequently, CMS has instructed its contactors to hold claims containing services paid under the MPFS for the first 10 business days of March. The holding of MPFS claims will only affect claims with dates of service March 1, 2010, and forward. This hold should have a minimum impact on provider cash flow because, under current law, clean electronic claims are not paid any sooner than 14 calendar days (29 for paper claims) after the date of receipt. Be on the alert for more information about the 2010 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Update.


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Based on the above, it sounds to me like the CONTACTORS are to hold claims, not the providers. We should be able to continue billing as usual, but our claims will not be processed until after the 10 day period has passed.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.hcfa.com/?p=23091


Oops...Walker...we were doing this the same time


----------



## scadykat (Mar 2, 2010)

*Medicare Controversy*

I just wanted to thank everyone for their expertise concerning this Medicare issue. There has been much discussion, but no conclusion! We are remaining hopeful & optimistic that the proposed cuts will be delayed yet again.


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 3, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> http://www.hcfa.com/?p=23091
> 
> 
> Oops...Walker...we were doing this the same time



Yeah, I saw that! LOL ... GMTA!


----------



## tammster (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, we get a temporary reprieve (until March 31st)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_BUDGET_IMPASSE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## j.berkshire (Mar 3, 2010)

Late last night, the Senate voted 78-19 to pass H.R. 4691, the "Temporary Extension Act of 2010," which included provisions to extend 2009 Medicare physician payment rates through the end of the month. As a result, the 21 percent payment cut that took effect on March 1 has been postponed until April 1.


----------

